# Qld: A decent fish at last. Noosa 21Aug13



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Having had no success locally since I returned to the Noosa fishing scene in late July this year despite several trips, I was starting to wonder if I'd lost my mojo. Today the weather offered an opportunity for an afternoon trip and I spotted it about 9:30 am after viewing the forecast and noting that the wind was lighter than forecast and the wind speed trend was downward. Having no commitments I couldn't postpone I demurred for a while then finally cracked about 10:30 am, it was irresistible.

Opting to launch from Middle Groyne and head for Jew Shoal for the afternoon I was well aware that the biggest hassle on sunny days at Middle Groyne is finding a carpark. Amazingly, the number 1 carpark, usually eyetag's, at Middle Groyne was vacant when I arrived so I grabbed it. Maybe it was my lucky day!









Launch time. Dry bum today!

The gentle NW just ruffled the surface of the bay and barely slowed me down as I headed for Jew Shoal. My trolled HLP got no action as I covered the 4km without sighting any surface action. Planning on my usual drift and cast routine, which has worked well in the past but not recently, I found that the breeze was perfect for a slow drift from NW to SE. The first two drifts were uneventful except for the hookup of a tiny bar-tailed flathead in 21m SE of The Pinnacles. Conditions were perfect but there seemed to be nothing around.

I'd already decided that I'd be heading back in about 3:15pm and a wind shift and increase in strength around 2:00pm reinforced that. I figured I had time for one last drift and, as I'd been fishing the deeper water without success decided to target the shallow water around The Pinnacles. Here the slightly rougher conditions and reducing sunlight might encourage predators to get amongst the baitfish which usually hang around there. It was worth a try anyway and I had no better ideas.

So by around 2:20pm I was setting up the drift in about 14m, starting by deploying my trailing outfit then laying out a cast with my preferred snapper outfit (6kg braid) loaded with a 1/8 ounce jighead and 100mm soft plastic. This sinks very slowly but even so you need to fish it very carefully to avoid snagging.

This cast was clobbered soon after it hit the water. After a couple of minutes I was sure that either this was the biggest snapper I'd ever hooked or possibly it was a big slatey bream. It wasn't a tuna, which I've hooked many times in similar situations. Early on I thought that I'd been reefed as I seemed to be able to make no progress at all and the depth was around 10m. But after a while it was clear the fish was free swimming, but probably pretty big and that was why I couldn't lift him. In all of this, the trailing outfit snagged up and as the yak was pulled around it seemed likely that a tangle would ensue so I quickly opted to cut it loose as it wrapped around my head.

At last I started to get line back and then the leader (about 5m, 6kg mono) appeared and was wound on to the reel but was then given back, several times. I still hadn't seen the fish, possibly because it was directly under the yak but then it suddenly appeared out to my left and I thought, in quick succession, cobia, shark, and then as it got closer to the surface I could see it was a magnificent jewie. My first!

It must have been completely knackered as once it came to the surface planting the gaff was easy, and it didn't even respond. By now the Stealth hatch was open and with a heave I dragged the jewie across my lap and dropped the heavy end into the hatch. The tail followed, but I had to slide the head forward to get it all in. Stoked!

Some on water pics



























There's the jighead. SP totally gone.










Knowing that there probably wouldn't be many people on the beach I phoned Jaro who agreed to meet me at Middle Groyne and witness the measurement and take a photo. Thanks mate! The trip back was very quick, helped by the northerly breeze.

Some pics on the beach









Pru, who agreed to hold the fish while I took the shot.









Jaro's pic with my camera










It measured 1.17m and, at Davo's weighed 12.5kg. Not bad on 6kg line. Top day!

Thanks for reading AKFFers. Tight lines.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Beauty Kev ,

Well done mate.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice fish Kevin..that will put a grin on your face for awhile.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Great fish and the day looks good to


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Man,impressive. You always inspire Kev.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice way to turn your run around


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats Kev. Stonker of a jewie.

Mojo restored.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Well done, Kev... lovely jewie.

Jimbo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice to see the Noosa mojo is till with you Kev.


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

wow, i've really gotta get offshore!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah def a gr8 way to find ya mojo, congrats Kev. Gr8 eating too.


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow! Lovely fish! Well done


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Reports with big fish like that keep everyone fishing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

persistence pays yet again! nice fish mate


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Now that is what you call a jewie, well done Kevin.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Great effort Kev and fishing gentleman's hours would be a bonus.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome fish Kev. I thought the Noosa crew had gone secret squirrel with the trip reports like the boys on the Goldy.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Great Fish!!! Good to see you kept one worth eating and not one of the soapies.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

mate, a cracker!
you got to be happy with that.
wayno


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev you continue to astonish, well done and thanks for the detailed report, enjoyable as always.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

What a ripper!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys. Looking back on this event I must say it rates very highly in my personal fishing memories. All alone in my yak, no other boats around. Glorious SEQ winter day. Fishing quiet then suddenly WHAM. Paddling the 4km back to the beach with that jewie slapping its tail in the fishbox. Doesn't get much better than that, I reckon.

I'll keep trying for a better one though. Gotta love kayak fishing!

Kev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great comeback Kev. 
That is one for the album.


----------

